# Target Shooting Laws In Washtenaw County



## soundhd (Dec 1, 2010)

Getting back into target shooting after a long break (30+ years). Live in Washtenaw County now. Was wondering if anyone knows what the laws are when it comes to target shooting on your own property in Washtenaw County. Live on 5 acres and the parcels on either side of me are vacant....tried calling and leaving messages along with a couple e-mails to the Washtenaw County Sheriff's dept. be never get a response.....thanks


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

What is your township you live in. As for the county, they go with what the law says. But your township may have ordinances on Target Shooting. I would go to your township hall and get a copy of the ordinance book.


----------



## soundhd (Dec 1, 2010)

I will go to the Superior Township Hall and pick up an ordinance book (did not know there was such a thing)....as for going with what the "law" says......what does the law say?....can't find anything........is there a web site that says what the "law" is? I assume you are talking about Washtenaw county? Thanks





bigcountrysg said:


> What is your township you live in. As for the county, they go with what the law says. But your township may have ordinances on Target Shooting. I would go to your township hall and get a copy of the ordinance book.


----------

